# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Insect bite - "Dream"

## Dantalion

I was sleeping. I woke up from a sleep feeling something on my head, which disappeared when I opened my eyes. I continued to go back to sleep and then came again the same feeling. I felt like it was insect with lots of legs. I panicked and I started to go with my hands on my head hoping to shake off that foots. I did not, I still felt the tjis feeling on my head. I took a pillo, with him beat my head and put a pillow on my head. Then I felt a strong stab in the back of the neck. It hurt me a lot. Suddenly I began to lose strength, I felt exhausted. I wanted to get out of bed, I could hardly put myself into a sitting position. I find myself near chair and got up, my goal is to get to the bathroom. I can not walk, I feel like I'm losing my consciousness, that I would faint. I move a little and begin to come to myself slightly, then back on. I leaned against the wall and slowly dragged to the bathroom. Switch on the light and look in the mirror. My body was half-covered with some sort of white silicone foam. I watch a sting on my neck, a hole of about 3 to 5 mm large. Blood oozed out from it, and the tissue around it was swollen and red. From my right ear to the cheek, blood dripping to the door. I took a towel, I wanted to delete the white foam off, but I did not have the strength. Now, I already felt like I was going to crash and die. The only thing I have left is to go to bed and call the front desk to send an ambulance to the hotel. I walked out of the bathroom. My knees get weak and I fall, I get the bathroom door for livestock and somehow raise. I wobble to the bed, I crashed a couple of times and I came up to the table, then I straightened up again and made a couple of steps and threw myself on the bed. I feel that it is my end if I do not do something. Turning to the bedside table where the phone and then I felt an indescribable feeling, relief and losing consciousness. The next I remember is waking up with a loud scream, and spasms of the whole body as if someone tore me up alive. I was lying in the middle of the bed on my back with arms outstretched. So I raised the upper body and just fell back on the bed. I felt tired again and I was asleep again. In the morning when I woke up I noticed that the backpack that I left on the table, it was on the floor. 

___________________________________


I seek help from you in the interpretation of my "dream". That's what happened that night, I can't put in some ordinary sleep because everything was like I was really awake. The room in which I sleep, the details, everything is as it was in reality. Sensation of bite on the neck felt as if it really happened, the pain that I felt evoked me to an insect bite. Now, my question is, is it possible that all this dream was "real" to another level,maybe I was that night, kidnapped, and in the kidnapping I might have come to my senses and interpreted all this as a dream? Is it possible that the sting was something else, and my consciousness interpreted as an insect bite?

----------


## Morningangel

Regarding being kidnapped:  Dreams are often really vivid, which is probably why you have jumped to the most extreme conclusion of the dream's implication.  Why not consider some more probable alternatives before deciding the meaning of the dream?

Regarding the dream itself, I have a couple of suggestions.  First, an interpreter needs to know your gender and approximate age.  Also, some background about possible conflicts in your life (in the most generic sense, naturally).  You don't have to reveal your intimate secrets.  For example, have you been through a romantic break-up recently?  It's also helpful to know, generally, your cultural background.  Do you live in a large city, rural town, foreign country?

Off the top of my head, I have some thoughts about what the dream means, but a little more information would be helpful.

----------

